
Variational Lossy Autoencoder - matk
https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.02731
======
53612811
I'd expect Open AI (7/8 authors affiliated) to have open-source code
associated with their publications, but this paper doesn't seem to have any
link to code and their github page doesn't seem to have a repo associated with
the project.

I thought the point of Open AI was that they be open (from their front page:
"we seek to broadcast our work to the world") so it would be good if they
could release code associated with their experiments.

